# Lenova Hardware



## fvs (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi everyone, I was thinking of installing FreeBSD 13 on an old Lenovo ThinkCentre M91p SFF Core i5-2400 desktop.
And wondering if anyone had any experience with it? Any thoughts?


----------



## mark_j (Oct 26, 2021)

Just do it!

Apologies to Nike.


----------



## jbo (Oct 26, 2021)

I have yet to encounter an x86 machine where FreeBSD doesn't run on... 
Usually you get screwed by drivers, not the base system compatibility.

That being said, I talk about fancy "non-standard" things such as peripherals that are being marketed towards some demographic like gamers where suddenly you have a system with some weird network card that supposedly does fancy things to improve your online gaming "skills".
Anything that is "office-ready" should work pretty much out-of-the-box.

As mentioned by mark_j: Just try it. You can always install FreeBSD on a spare disk to keep whatever you're currently running on that machine fully intact. Alternatively you can also just run FreeBSD on it without actually installing it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2021)

As far as I know it's a bog standard system, just in a small form factor case. Can't tell which chipset is used for the 1Gbps network though, but that's likely a Realtek or Intel. I don't expect any issues with that. Intel UHD graphics shouldn't be a problem with graphics/drm-kmod.

Edit: according to the specifications I found the network is an Intel 82579 Ethernet Controller. That should be fine.



jbodenmann said:


> That being said, I talk about fancy "non-standard" things such as peripherals that are being marketed towards some demographic like gamers where suddenly you have a system with some weird network card that supposedly does fancy things to improve your online gaming "skills".


It's those 2.5Gbps network interfaces you see popping up everywhere. Those can be problematic, there's no support for them in any of the -RELEASE versions right now. Support for the Intel 2.5Gbps interfaces did recently land in 13-STABLE, so they will be included in the upcoming 13.1-RELEASE (some time around March 2022).


----------



## jbo (Oct 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Support for the Intel 2.5Gbps interfaces did recently land in 13-STABLE, so they will be included in the upcoming 13.1-RELEASE (some time around March 2022).


How would one go about finding a summary/list of anything that happened after a certain release? I.e. currently most of my machines are on 13.0-RELEASE but I'd like to get an _overview_ of what's in 13.0-STABLE and -CURRENT.
Basically something like an "in-progress changelog"?
I'm sure this would help in situations similar to this one if people ask about "current compatibility".


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> How would one go about finding a summary/list of anything that happened after a certain release?


Read the commit logs from stable/13. Everything that happens to stable/13 will find its way into the next minor 13 release. New releases are always branched off from the stable branches. In a way the -STABLE branch is an alpha version of the _next_ minor release.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 27, 2021)

Lenovo ThinkCentre M91p (All) Computers
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 27, 2021)

Running FreeBSD 13-RELEASE on Lenovo ThinkCentre M93p 

Everything working as expected


----------

